# Component Transfer



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Glenndon Whitaker <whitaker@infantry.com>* on *Mon, 29 Nov 1999 12:56:44 -0500*
Hi there,
Sorry if this topic has come up before...
I‘m curious about a component transfer from the reserve to regular
forces.  Specifically, experience required for a recruit school by-pass,
and in the infantry, a battle school by-pass or is this possible?.  
Thanks,
Glenndon Whitaker
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Timothy Gunn" <gunntimo@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 29 Nov 1999 10:32:31 PST*
I believe you can skip basic. But battle school you can‘t.  Because they 
want you to learn everything. To make sure you can do it properly.
>From: Glenndon Whitaker 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Component Transfer
>Date: Mon, 29 Nov 1999 12:56:44 -0500
>
>Hi there,
>
>Sorry if this topic has come up before...
>
>I‘m curious about a component transfer from the reserve to regular
>forces.  Specifically, experience required for a recruit school by-pass,
>and in the infantry, a battle school by-pass or is this possible?.
>
>Thanks,
>
>Glenndon Whitaker
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Grayson McCready" <noduff@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 29 Nov 1999 18:43:08 PST*
It is possible or at least it was.  My information is based on experiences 
three years ago but lots of soldiers were transferring from the reserves to 
the regs.  They look at at all your experience before deciding if you can 
skip battle school.  An operational tour with a reg battalion sure helps. I 
could only speculate what the criteria is today.
There is some ill will towards people who skip battle school they were 
called "quick picks" by the regsespecially if they enter as a
corporal.
The ISCC/JNR Leaders course is that still the name ? it seems they change 
it every year they offer to the reserves is the same as the reg force 
course. Many reservist who want to go reg stay in the reserves to get the 
the jnr leaders course because they can get it after 3 or 4 years in the 
reserves but often will wait 6 or 7 years in the regular force.
Cheers
Grayson
>From: Glenndon Whitaker 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Component Transfer
>Date: Mon, 29 Nov 1999 12:56:44 -0500
>
>Hi there,
>
>Sorry if this topic has come up before...
>
>I‘m curious about a component transfer from the reserve to regular
>forces.  Specifically, experience required for a recruit school by-pass,
>and in the infantry, a battle school by-pass or is this possible?.
>
>Thanks,
>
>Glenndon Whitaker
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

